# Bee Institute at Young Harris, GA



## Fred Bee

Will there be a 2008 Beekeeping Institute at Young Harris, Georgia? If so, does anyone know dates, times, etc?


----------



## Mike Gillmore

I just e-mailed an inquiry to Ms. Bridges at UGA. I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## beemandan

I'm pretty sure I heard May 17 - 18. Don't mark your calendar until you've heard back from Detsy Bridges.


----------



## Mike Gillmore

*Reply from Detsy Bridges*

The dates have been set for May 15-17, 2008. Keep checking Dr. Delaplane's web site for additional information (probably not until around March). I will make sure you are on my email list so when information is available you will get it. You can look at last year's program and see what motels are available if you want to plan ahead. Hope to see you there.

Detsy Bridges
Entomology Department
Biological Sciences Bldg.
University of Georgia
Athens, GA 30602


----------



## Fred Bee

Thanks very much!


----------



## Mike Gillmore

*2008 Beekeeping Institute, GA*

...Bump...

I received an e-mail from Detsy Bridges with a PDF file attached which includes the "2008 Beekeeping Institute Program & Registration Information".

Looks like a terrific line-up! The dates are May 15 - 17 at Young Harris College.

If anyone is interested, PM me and I can e-mail you a copy of the file.


----------



## Fred Bee

*We're Going...*

My wife and I have signed up to attend. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jim Williamson

This will be our 3rd year attending! It's a great weekend of beekeeping. Here's a link to the University of Georgia's Bee Keeping Program:

http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/

Just click on the Beekeeping Institute link for the pdf.


----------



## Fred Bee

*Hope to see you there!*

Jim,
Looking forward to attending the Bee Institute and I hope to meet you there.
God bless...
Fred Hembree
Murfreesboro, TN


----------



## hilltop hives

Jim and Fred I'm also signed up to attend maybe we will run into one another. I've been planning to do this for 3 years now.


----------



## Fred Bee

*Tremendous...*

Glad to hear you are coming. I hope to see you there as well. Look for a big guy that wears black reading glasses and doesn't have a lot of hair.


----------



## Fred Bee

*"Certified!"*

The Bee Institute at Young Harris was absolutly excellent. Great speakers including Kim Flottum from Bee Culture Magazine, and Dr. Keith Delaplane from The University of Georgia, and many others. I enjoyed meeting some of our BeeSource folks there as well. My wife and I both entered the Georgia Master Beekeeper Program and as of today...we both made it through the first level written and practical exams. Now we are both "certified." Funny...some of my friends have been saying I was "certifiable" for a long time now. This event was without a doubt one of the best bee schools I have ever attended. Thanks to all who helped to make this an outstanding event. And...thanks to my BeeSource friends for letting us know about it.


----------



## Mike Gillmore

*2009 information*

www.ent.uga.edu/Bees

www.ent.uga.edu/Bees/bee_institute/brochure-09.pdf


----------



## Mike Gillmore

*Update from Detsy Bridges*

Beekeepers,

Here's a reminder about the upcoming Young Harris Beekeeping Institute - May 14-16. It's shaping up to be a great meeting! Whether you're brand new to beekeeping - or a seasoned pro, there are lectures and workshops tailored to you. Registrations are coming in, so sign up soon.

Hope to see you May 14-16 at beautiful Young Harris College.

www.ent.uga.edu/bees

Keith S. Delaplane, PhD
Professor and Walter B. Hill Fellow
Department of Entomology
University of Georgia
Athens, Georgia 30602-2603 USA
tel (706) 542-2816
fax (706) 542-3872


----------



## Mike Gillmore

*Sold Out*

Friends, as of our posted deadline, today, May 4, the YHC UGA Beekeeping Institute is at registration capacity. If you have not pre-registered, please do NOT send us your check before calling Detsy Bridges to see if there has been a cancellation vacancy. We don't want anybody to waste a trip.
We are excited at this tremendous expression of beekeeping interest. And if you missed out this year, we earnestly hope to see you next year.

Keith S. Delaplane, PhD
Professor and Walter B. Hill Fellow
Department of Entomology
University of Georgia
Athens, Georgia 30602-2603 USA
tel (706) 542-2816
fax (706) 542-3872
www.ent.uga.edu/bees


----------



## Steve717

The Young Harris Beekeeping Institute was a great success this year. There was a large group including many people interested in pursuing a beekeeping hobby and wanting to know how to become a beekeeper.

Earning a beekeeping certification will allow you to prove you’re a beekeeper and not just a “beehaver”.


----------



## John Jones

*Bee Institute*

I do agree that the BEE INSTITUTE was great. Getting certified is not easy but well worth the effort. Beautiful campus at Young Harris College. Any body around southeast (Georgia Area) should go if you are into bees. Google on Young Harris Bee Institute and see what it is about. Many of the instructors are the world speakers you see in magazines and on books.

John Jones
Stone Mountain, Georgia


----------



## Fred Bee

*Beekeeping Institute 2009*

Well, I had a great time once again this year! The speakers and workshops were tremendous and the Friday night Shrimp Boil was delicious. Lots of opportunities for comraderie and fellowship with other beekeepers. Dr. Deleplane and crew are all to be commended for yet another great Beekeeping Institute at Young Harris. By the grace of the good Lord, I plan to go again next year!


----------

